# Just a WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE bit too much boost!



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The pictures speak for themselves. I did not think it was possible to do this. 

Ouch!!!!!!! 

<img src="http://www.pulloff.com/photos/User_Photos/Rich_Rockefeller/NYTPA_Cobleskill_04/RR_Thomas_04_3.jpg">


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

That's an expensive "accident"!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

A little JB weld and it'll be as good as new:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW...talk about blowing a gasket:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *WoW...talk about blowing a gasket:lmao: *


It blew more then a gasket it took half the block with itmg:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *It blew more then a gasket it took half the block with itmg: *


Nah...it's a new style head,,,when you take it off it exposes the pistons...speaking of pistons, where are the other two?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Don't forget to click on Ouch!!!!!!! for the rest of the pictures in case you didn't.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Jeebus Gawd Awlmitey!

He split the block at the cam galley!?!

Incredible destruction.

-=A=-


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*BANG!!* 


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=68814>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The story on this is supposedly and I am going on 2nd or 3rd hand info. is that this particular pulling tractor was pushing at or near 200 psi boost pressure when this occured. I have no means of verifying whether or not this is true.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

you think he'll get full core value on that block:lmao:


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

What tractor pull did that happen at? I hope that no one got hurt. Flying tractor parts can be a serious to the crowd.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That will ruin your day! I like to keep the revs down a bit more than that on my stuff!


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

This is why Santa chose reindeer to do all of his work.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dang- youd of thought the head bolts wouldve let go first..... must be the block was too weak there - actually doesnt look that thick of metal casting either.


----------



## Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

Should had used a MOPAR, but then again I have seen those motors do that too. Can we say Maximum Overdrive

I have seen 20lbs of boost do that to a Honda motor, 200lbs I sure would not want to be on the other end of a flying part


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

GreenFlyer said:


> This is why Santa chose reindeer to do all of his work.


YEP the worst thing that happens when a reindeer blows is it stinks for a little while.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of Reindeer pellets to sweep up too!


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

I didn't have that happen to ours, put it is impressive carnage!!!!


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Duct tape works wonders


----------



## moe7404 (Mar 1, 2011)

that will buff right out


----------

